# Citizenship Question!



## elisabethc (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello!

I am going to be studying History in Bologna. My course starts in 2014 and goes for three years.

My Nonno on my Father's side is Italian (obviously, I call him Nonno!). I cannot claim citizenship from him because he was naturalized in Australia 6 months before my Father was born.

Nonno can get his Italian passport reissued if he lives in Italy for 1 year. But apparently if I live in Italy for 3 years, I can apply for a passport of my own?

So here's my question: If I study and live in Italy for three years, can I then claim citizenship? Will I have difficulties getting my Italian passport if Nonno is still without his own passport?

I want to continue living in Europe after university to start my career. Your answers are very much appreciated!!

Elisabeth Comacchio


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're legally in Italy then you can become a naturalized Italian. You won't be applying for a passport but citizenship.

No problem if your GF doesn't apply.


----------



## elisabethc (Jun 15, 2012)

NickZ said:


> If you're legally in Italy then you can become a naturalized Italian. You won't be applying for a passport but citizenship.
> 
> No problem if your GF doesn't apply.


Thank you for confirming, Nick! :clap2:


----------

